# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Chat Abbreviation Viewer v1.1

## BenJones

*Chat Abbreviation Viewer* is a small application I made yesterday, after I obtained a list of chat slang acronyms and thought that it maybe a good l idea to create a viewer for it.

chat abbreviations are acronyms and slang terms used to shorten the text that you type when you are using chat clients online suck as Skype, Yahoo Messenger and MSN
A Classic and most common case will be when you want to say "laughing out loud" to the person your chatting to. This can be down to "lol"

The program will display a list of most used chat slang will also display and allow you to copy the short abbreviation, that you can then paste into your chat client. 

Hope you may find this source code helpful.
Comments and open suggestions are welcome.

*Screenshot:*

----------

